# Ancient Egyptian town rediscovered



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, I'd love to see a History board here one day...  ... so I thought I'd look for some archaeology news.

Here's a nice one this week about an important Egyptian town discovered near Saqqara - which if folks remember is the placement of the first pyramid, designed by Imotep.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Did anyone see live Egypt documentary on National Geographic the other night. They opened the oldest ever sealed sacofagus (someone help my spelling!!) live on TV. Also I dont know if you remember in about 97 or 98, they found a small tunnel coming out of the Queens Chamber of the Great Pyramid, that had a sealed door at the end of it, well they managed to look through that door (with a drilling robot) for the first time live on TV too. What they found was another door. They now need a robot that can completely remove both the first door and the newly found one, so they can hopefully get into, what is hopefully a completely untouched chamber, it is fascinating stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 7, 2003)

I've seen the topic come up fleetingly - maybe the world of archaeology doesn't want to get into a flap about what may turn out to be a discovery of little significance.

But I'll see if I can track down something, and keep everyone up to date with the issue.

Ah, speaking of history, I've a castle to chase...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 23, 2003)

found something covering the secret chamber - 

http://www.guardians.net/hawass/articles/secret_doors_inside_the_great_pyramid.htm


----------

